# جيوشيلد الدمام وحماية ( تغليف ) كامل السياره



## جيوشيلد الدمام (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

حماية كامل السياره بافلام برونانو سيراميك من جيوشيلد الدمام

*حماية الكبوت
*






































*حماية الابواب
*

























*حماية خلفية السياره
*






































*حماية سقف السياره
*





































*الرفرف و الانوار الخلفيه
*













* و بعد الانتهاء من التغليف
*








































































​


----------

